# vintage cycling rags on ebay frejus,bianchi,phillips, claud butlar.etc



## hotrod62 (Feb 5, 2011)

lots of old saddle mfg.> brooks,mansfield,leatheries,middlemores,
bicycles>runwell,bsa,raleigh,sunbeam,rudge,royal enfield, humber,elswick,saxon, armstrong.norman.frejus.stuart,dunelt,claud butler,hercules,triumph
and some nice info on 6-day track race

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Vintage-bicyc...833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6f869f1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1951-cy...685?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6f87ce5

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DAY-BIKE-RACE...632?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b6f89bf0


----------

